# new member from midlands



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

View attachment 1
View attachment 2
hi

im a new member and am hoping to get some usefull advise and hopefully give some too..  
just bought my wife a 225bhp convertable limited idition nimbus grey TT. its a fsh 53k 2000 plate and probably one of the best around , the seller is throwing in 4 extra genuine audi alloys with tyres as he replaced them for new ones, so i will be selling them at some stage.

picking the car up on saturday and would like to post some pics on here to get some fedback..

booking the car in soon to have cambelt and waterpump done just to be safe.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Dazz, welcome to the forum


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome and don't forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Dazz, great looking car with a classic colour combo. Where in the Midlands are you based - there are several meets arranged in West Midlands.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello and welcome along.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Lots of local midlands meets so your more than welcome.


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

hi all and thanks for the , welcomes im based in the brackley area ,
i must say its a great site and im spending too much time on here :mrgreen:


----------

